# automatisation print to pdf



## IVIedia (4 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir si nous pouvons faire cela ...

j'ai un fichier texte avec numéros de référence

et j'ai un lien internet ainsi

http://www.example.com/print.php?ref=NO_REFERENCE

lorsque j'ouvre ce lien ça m'ouvre direct la page avec le pop up pour imprimé
et je choisi PDF le sauvegarde dans un dossier qui ce trouve au bureau.

J'aimerais automatisé cela et lancer un script qui fera ça pour 400 référence

l'idéal si il sais récupérer le numero de la référence et le mettre comme nom du fichier ça sera le top


J'utilise les macros avec firefox mais ici comme ça m'ouvre le pop up à imprimé j'arrive pas à cerné ce comportement, et si j'avais eu un bouton force download to pdf par exemple j'arriverai à faire ça via la macros

mais la j'essaye de voir si on peux faire avec automator

merci


----------

